# The Old Farmhouse,Nottinghamshire,Dec 2012



## skankypants (Dec 7, 2012)

After spending most of my time visiting industrial sites,it was a nice suprise to be escorted here by MrToby and Jimba,we planned to go to Sheffield,but after one thing and another MrT kindly showed us this little gem...so thanks to him for his help...i dont know anything about it,but im searching so hopefully will come up with some history...here are a few pics...









































































































































Thanks for looking...


----------



## Bones out (Dec 7, 2012)

Lots of things there fella! Nice one


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 7, 2012)

Another great location... These residential sites are popping up and being posted all over the place recently, it's like xmas for me... keep 'em coming I say


----------



## birdinanaviary (Dec 7, 2012)

Very nice me dear! 
Good work


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Dec 7, 2012)

really enjoyed that one thankyou...when you have a phoooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## perjury saint (Dec 7, 2012)

*Nice work! VERY surprised that train sets still there...*


----------



## Mars Lander (Dec 7, 2012)

Great stuff and a very interesting looking place, i would love to have a phoo there


----------



## shatners (Dec 7, 2012)

Cracking report that mate... loving the Amstrad CB 'Come on back rubber duck breaker breaker'


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 7, 2012)

Very interesting site,great photos.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Dec 7, 2012)

great stuff, what a charming place. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Dec 7, 2012)

Strange little place this - Is the NCB donkey jacket still there?


----------



## skankypants (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments,..and to Wakeylad,yeah,hanging up on the kitchen door Mr P.


----------



## stevejd (Dec 8, 2012)

I had a train set very like that as a kid, much more fun than hornby sets when you're 6.


----------



## mrtoby (Dec 9, 2012)

We had a really good day considering it was thrown together very last minute. Good pics Mate, here are mine from the place with a few from when I visited it the first time:

























not much had changed inbetween visits which is always good to see.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Dec 9, 2012)

Another stunning place that I'd love to visit


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 9, 2012)

I agree, looks like an interesting location


----------



## wherever i may roam (Dec 9, 2012)

Lots to see there,nice find...


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Dec 9, 2012)

Great photos you two, and an interesting explore! Was nice to meet mrtoby too


----------



## Judderman62 (Dec 9, 2012)

nice one guys


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

Very nice, interesting! Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 9, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Great stuff and a very interesting looking place, i would love to have a phoo there



Dont forget to use the brush!


----------

